
Why doesn't the US value the elderly? - seagullz
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191203-is-travel-the-secret-to-a-long-life
======
Porthos9K
Is it really just the elderly that the US throws under the bus? Does the US
value anybody who can't or won't make rich people even richer?

